

Ask HN: Gravatar to go - imtu80

I have this itch to start a side project to start selling t-shirts with your gravatar icon.<p>I need feedback on what you all think about it.
Idea is a user can come to the site, enter the string such as email, name, etc. to get the gravatar icon, then choose size and color of the t-shirt and finally place an order.<p>What do you think?
======
gailees
Do it....people are proud of their gravatars and put work into making them
look nice...might as well have it on a tshirt.

~~~
imtu80
Cool! I was looking for more feedback but one is better nothing :)

